# Ordering Gamefish



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i live in NJ, anyone know any websites where i can order Largemouth Bass, Pickerel, and Catfish for my pond?


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

Have you searched for a fish hatchery, in your area? You can usually purchase these gamefish for dirt cheap...if intended for a pond. :







:

They do not need to know if you intend on keeping them in an aquarium. Several if not most hatcheries will not sell you these fish if you plan on keeping them in an aquarium.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

have to find out if my local one sells em privatly, its bout 1 and a half hours away. but its huge. everything from bass, to carp, muskie. everything.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

jonahs aquarium, he has them all. you can order them online.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

thanks


----------

